# New Martial Arts gym, Battersea, London, SW11 4AX



## starsgym (Jul 4, 2011)

Stars Gym is looking to develop fight teams. We're looking for fighters for Muay Thai, MMA, Boxing, BJJ, Judo & Kickboxing.

Whether you're interested in fighting or just general fitness, we can help. If you're an enthusiast and love to train you can still be part of the team here at Stars. We value everyone who comes along and gives input.

Stars Gym fight trainers team:

Muay Thai/Boxing â€" Mati Parks (Head Coach & Ops Manager/Director Stars Gym)

MMA, Karlos Vemola (UFC)

BJJ, Antonio Carrea (Carlson Gracie)

BJJ, Ed Brown, ( Felipe De Souza)

Judo, Jonathan Purssey (Team GB)

Judo, Alex Farbon (Team GB)

Judo, Winfield Graham

Judo, Janaina Magalhaes (Budokwai)

Muay Thai, Alexis Rufus (ISKA, IKF & WKA World Champ)

Boxing, Scott Poulton

Boxing, Dave Laurent

Boxing, Shane McGuigan

Kickboxing, Carlos Andrade

Kickboxing, Shen Chi Do, Shensoy Dervish

Weâ€™re very pro female martial arts training and promoting female fighters. We also have a great conditioning coaches, check the site for further info on all our trainers & timetables. Stars Gym / Homepage

We are a new club, so we have a lot of room for growth when it comes to beginners. We have a 5 year plan in place to develop fighters up from the beginning, so if this interests you please email us at [email protected] We are also offering a free class on your first visit!


----------



## joeedoom (Jul 31, 2009)

Cracking looking gym but 115 a month plus a 150 joining fee? That cant be cheap even for London.


----------



## starsgym (Jul 4, 2011)

hi Joeedom, Appreciate the positive feedback on gym. its a hard one, due to location and the prices we have to pay we have to unfortunately ask those prices. although we have only just opened 4 weeks ago we are doing well. we also do a day rate of Â£15 which allows you the same perks as a full member. so you can do as many classes as you like during that day.


----------



## leeoliber (Jul 2, 2011)

I think it doesn't matter how beautiful gym you have. What matters most is the services it gives, the benefits you'll get, and the instructors dedication to teach.


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Out of curiosity, what are the levels of athletes that have paid those amounts?

Just my opinion but anyone who has been training for more than even 6-12 months would not pay that amount without kickbacks knowing there are well established gyms in London that request a lot less for tuition.

also noticed only 1 jj class a week.

Not a bash at all, but price is wow.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

That's actually as pretty competitive price for an MMA gym in the south east unfortunately, which is why I don't train at one anymore. ZT is Â£99 per month in Brighton, Â£115 in London is about right, LSF is about that I think, BJJ can cost you that much in the city. Bloody ridiculous really but the costs of renting premises make it very hard for gyms to be cheap down here. My gym is local authority (to be fair not badly equipped) but basic membership without access to the pool is Â£55 per month.


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

LSF is 90 pm

Lions Pride (outer london) is 80 pm

Diesel is 80 pm

I think KO is 80 too, same goes for MMA clinic.

No joining fees either but from what Ive seen, LSF is the only linear comparison to Stars in terms of facilities.


----------

